# Could the charge door open parallel to the ground?



## 3PHASE (Apr 13, 2016)

I tweeted Elon about this after seeing the video making the rounds today, but for those in Canada or snowy climates who park outside, is there enough protection from the snow when charging or would a 90 degree snow roof be better? Perhaps through software, they could give you an option to make the charge door not open as high? Perhaps mechanically, this is not possible.

How many gerry-rigs have we seen in this regard (right?), on current EVs?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

3PHASE said:


> I tweeted Elon about this after seeing the video making the rounds today, but for those in Canada or snowy climates who park outside, is there enough protection from the snow when charging or would a 90 degree snow roof be better? Perhaps through software, they could give you an option to make the charge door not open as high? Perhaps mechanically, this is not possible.
> 
> How many gerry-rigs have we seen in this regard (right?), on current EVs?


This is not an issue. MS/MX uses the same connector with no protection from the charge port door as it opens sideways. Can be used in snow or driving rain with no problem.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3PHASE said:


> I tweeted Elon about this after seeing the video making the rounds today, but for those in Canada or snowy climates who park outside, is there enough protection from the snow when charging or would a 90 degree snow roof be better? Perhaps through software, they could give you an option to make the charge door not open as high? Perhaps mechanically, this is not possible.
> 
> How many gerry-rigs have we seen in this regard (right?), on current EVs?


In theory wouldn't it be bad if it opened to parallel with the ground? Wouldn't snow pile on top of it and place unnecessary weight on the arm?


----------



## 3PHASE (Apr 13, 2016)

All good points. Just want to prevent things like this (although Model 3 is pretty flat)...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

3PHASE said:


> All good points. Just want to prevent things like this (although Model 3 is pretty flat)...


That doesn't look pretty but it's probably safe because of all the smart engineering. You can always unplug it like this guy....


----------

